# Is This A Disease Or Scratch On My Fish's Lower Lip?



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok so I have had this rhom for two weeks now and I have been wondering what is this on his lower lip. Everytime I turn on the lights I notice this white thing on his lower lip. Is this some sort of disease or is it just a scratch?

See if you guys can tell by the pictures I have taken. It's the best I can do for now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Pic?


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

there you go sorry i had trouble using the pfury image uploader.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

From those pics it looks like a chimple caused by rubbing on the glass. Not a disease but definately unsightly


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

You think that scratch mark will stay there? I was hoping itll be gone in a few days but its been 2 weeks and he still has it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

It definitely looks like its from rubbing on the glass. What size tank is he in? Does he attack the glass often? I woud just add some aquarium salt to help with healing.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AquaticMonsters said:


> You think that scratch mark will stay there? I was hoping itll be gone in a few days but its been 2 weeks and he still has it.


 It will stay until it stops rumming it. Its probably from him being agressive and rubbing the glass or him being in too small of a tank and being forced to rub it sometimes. If the fish is just agressive there isnt much you can do to get rid of it.


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> You think that scratch mark will stay there? I was hoping itll be gone in a few days but its been 2 weeks and he still has it.


 It will stay until it stops rumming it. Its probably from him being agressive and rubbing the glass or him being in too small of a tank and being forced to rub it sometimes. If the fish is just agressive there isnt much you can do to get rid of it.
[/quote]

he is in an 80 gallon tank. Ill go get some salt today and add it.


----------

